# Work with original instruments.



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What is a classical music work with the original instruments called?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I believe is may be called _Historic _or a work with_ Period Instruments_


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> What is a classical music work with the original instruments called?


It is called a classical musical work with original instruments. This is not the same as a historically informed performance - the instruments used is only one part of the performance.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

"Historically Informed Practice", if I remember correctly.


----------

